# What to buy?



## SBDTHUR

Okay, well I've got a 135 gallon aquarium that's leaving, and im trying to convince my mother to let me setup a 55G reef tank. I know about what I need in the way of equpment. But I have no idea about rock, coral, and fish. I don't know what's compatible. If you could give me sites where I could buy this stuff? I probably will just go get it from my LFS but I want to know what to look for when I get there. I also don't know my options in the way of fish. Like what fish would be suitable in this tank, and what fish would probably be a nice addition. Heres what I like:
- Soft Corals
- Clownfish, and bright colored fish.
- Oddball type, like puffers. But from my understanding there is none small enough for my tank
- Live rock doesnt really matter to me. 
One coral I really like is:
http://www.bornplaydie.com/japan/travel/okinawa/clown2.jpg

I thought those colors were really cool. What I think I wan't is a aquarium stocked full of as much coral and rock as humanly possible. I think I just want 2 clown fish along with the inverts, and hopefully a few other fish that are reef compatible and are extremly colorful!  I just did a little research and could you tell me if this would be alright for a 55G with a nice sized reef? 
2 - 1 Black/1 Orange Clownfish
1 - Royal Gramma Basslet
1 - Lionfish Of Somesort
1 - Black Seahorse
1 - Watchman Goby
The only fish I really want if I can get the saltwater tank, would be the clownfish, the seahorse, and if possible the lionfish. As far as coral goes, the must haves are:
- Torch Corals
- Mushrooms of some sort

Okay my official questions are:
Of above, what I listed what would be possible? 
What would be the prime Live Rock for me?
I know this might be a stupid question, but would more of the stuff above be possible If I upgraded to a 65G? There a little wider.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> Okay my official questions are:
> Of above, what I listed what would be possible?
> What would be the prime Live Rock for me?
> I know this might be a stupid question, but would more of the stuff above be possible If I upgraded to a 65G? There a little wider.


NO! A Seahorse or Seahorses need a dedicated tank. They can not compete for food with most fish and would kust die. You'll either have to do a dedicated horse tank or forget the ponies!

The type of Live Rock you get is determined by what is available to you, What you are willing to spend and what you like looking at.

Not really, 18" over 12" depth makes it a lot easier to landscape though. I like a 75G tank as the smallest Reef tank.

After saying that I just had a 40G Reef complete given to me last night bringing me up to 5 Reef tanks total now. :O


----------



## Ice

The lionfish is a predatory fish. So if you had 2 juvenile clownfish in there I can almost promise you they'll be the lionfish's dinner in no time.

Definitely no seahorses. As Reefneck says - they are delicate creatures to care for.


----------



## Guest

Depends on the species. You could get a dwarf lionfish, such as a fuzzy dwarf and it could be safe with some clowns. Either way, they are are predators so you need to keep in mind that if it is small enough to fit in its mouth, consider it food.

If you want a puffer you could go with a toby or valentini puffer. They're small and docile, however with puffers, filefish, and most triggers (excluding the planktivores), you can't promise it to be reef-safe. They're natural food is crustaceans.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Wow. You guys beat me to pretty much every point I was going to mention.

Lions and seahorses.. no way.
A 75gal is something I've long considered the perfect tank for a reef.

There are a lot of choices for rock available, and you'll most likely get sticker shock and get the cheap stuff. Big mistake. Huge. Your rock IS your reef, really, and if you don't get the good stuff you'll always regret it. Save up for the good stuff.
So just what IS the good stuff? The debate still rages on that one and probably always will. Each kind has features which make it special and which suck, and these give them different sorts of appeal to different people depending on what they're trying to accomplish. MY advice is to go with TampsBaySaltwater.com or Floridaliverock.com and get fresh Gulf of Mexico rock. It's denser than pacific stuff, but totally encrusted with stuff which actually LIVES instead of rots, and in the Gulf you don't have those dang planarians which will overrun your tank if you use cheap fiji rock.

Your other choices are good.


----------



## Reefneck

Scuba Kid said:


> Depends on the species. You could get a dwarf lionfish, such as a fuzzy dwarf and it could be safe with some clowns. Either way, they are are predators so you need to keep in mind that if it is small enough to fit in its mouth, consider it food.
> 
> If you want a puffer you could go with a toby or valentini puffer. They're small and docile, however with puffers, filefish, and most triggers (excluding the planktivores), you can't promise it to be reef-safe. They're natural food is crustaceans.


Exactly why I didn't say no to a lion or a puffer.

I would say no to a "Volitan" lion or a Porcupine puffer, Or even a Dog Face puffer but there are species of both that would do fine in the smaller tanks mentioned.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Revised Fish List:
2 - 1 Black/1 Orange Clownfish
1 - Foxface (If I could keep in a 65 Gallon)
1 - Longnose Hawkfish
1 - Royal Gramma Basslet
1 - Yellowtail Damselfish
1 - Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish

Thanks  If you see any flaws give me a heads up, theres bound to be one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> Revised Fish List:
> 2 - 1 Black/1 Orange Clownfish
> 1 - Foxface (If I could keep in a 65 Gallon)
> 1 - Longnose Hawkfish
> 1 - Royal Gramma Basslet
> 1 - Yellowtail Damselfish
> 1 - Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish
> 
> Thanks  If you see any flaws give me a heads up, theres bound to be one. Thanks in advance.


Clowns: OK
Foxface: Really needs larger tank for swimming room.
Longnose Hawk: Safe in Fish Only but not in a Reef.
Royal Gramma: Great fish for Reef or Fish only. Slightly Territorial.
Damsel? NO Damsels! They are too mean and you would regret it.
Fuzzy Dwarf: Fine in fish only but not safe with inverts or very tiny fish like neon gobies.

EDIT: Basically Lose the damsel and leave the Foxface for a larger tank. Don't keep any inverts or tiny fish and the rest of your list should work fine together!


----------



## Damon

I dont know if I would mix species of clowns in that size tank either. A pair would be better and more enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Reefneck

Damon said:


> I dont know if I would mix species of clowns in that size tank either. A pair would be better and more enjoyable to watch.


Judging by what he posted I don't think he is referring to mixing breeds. Both are False Percs, One just the black variant.

Unless I read that wrong.


----------



## MaelStrom

How about a Marine Betta or a Niger trigger? Both should be reef safe and the Niger trigger where i work at is such a cool fish ( If I had teh money for a marine tank I would get him instantly). But the trigger may be on more of the agressive side so Im not sure how he could fair with smaller fish such as clowns...
For a colorful fish you could do some reef safe wrasse such as fairy wrasse, and for coral maybe Zoas? I believe they are one the easy side of the coral spectrum( not sure though).


----------



## Reefneck

MaelStrom said:


> How about a Marine Betta or a Niger trigger? Both should be reef safe and the Niger trigger where i work at is such a cool fish ( If I had teh money for a marine tank I would get him instantly).


Bad idea giving advice based on something being "cool"!

Neither fish are "Reef Safe", Both get too large for the tank mentioned, MB's are very hard to keep alive, Triggers can turn on any small fish at anytime if bite size and WILL kill invertabrates.

So to those 2 fish, No, No, & Oh Heck No! :chair:


----------



## MaelStrom

Reefneck said:


> Bad idea giving advice based on something being "cool"!
> 
> Neither fish are "Reef Safe", Both get too large for the tank mentioned, MB's are very hard to keep alive, Triggers can turn on any small fish at anytime if bite size and WILL kill invertabrates.
> 
> So to those 2 fish, No, No, & Oh Heck No! :chair:


Heheh this is why I dont have a reef tank  Maybe I should research my "advice" first....

What exactly is defined as reef safe too? Are inverts included as reef?


----------



## SBDTHUR

Hey thanks for all the feedback!  I figured it would be a good idea for me to research with people who know other than just buying based off what the web says. 

Does reef safe mean as in coral? Or live rock too? 
This list is for if I can get a 65G, if not, ill revise.
Fish List Edit 3: 
- 2 Clownfish Black/Orange
- 1 Blue Tang 
- 1 Six Line Wrasse
- 1 Chalk Bass (Possibly 2)
- 1 Sailfin Blenny

But I really don't feel I've looked over all my options. What I want in the way of fish is a Carribean, colorful setup. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> Does reef safe mean as in coral? Or live rock too?
> This list is for if I can get a 65G, if not, ill revise.
> Fish List Edit 3:
> - 2 Clownfish Black/Orange Perfectly Fine
> - 1 Blue Tang No Way
> - 1 Six Line Wrasse Perfectly Fine
> - 1 Chalk Bass (Possibly 2) Perfectly Fine
> - 1 Sailfin Blenny Perfectly Fine



1st of all, No tang should be kept in anything less than a 4ft long tank! They have to have room to swim no matter the size! a 6Ft tank is the smallest recommended for anything other than a "Kole" Tang. 55G for a Kole is bare minimum. Don't make the fish suffer in a tank thats too small just because you want one. Get the right size tank for the fishes needs first, Then get the fish.


Reef safe refers to Live Corals, Invertabrates and any other natural reef inhabitants.


----------



## Bear

agreed, do urself a favor and stay away from tangs for now 

The rest seem good, but I would even stay away from blennies. I have heard many times that the are perfect behaving inhabitants, but then I have heard the other stories when a blenny decided to go nuts and attack clams and corals.

...Like Reefneck said reefsafe means that they will be pretty well tempered with reef inhabitants like corals and inverts. With LR, there really isnt too much that isnt safe for LR....other than copper that is 

Ur list (minus the tang) seems pretty good and entertaining


----------



## SBDTHUR

Yay, well were getting there. Im gonna find a a replacement for the tang and start figuring out corals. I wan't to have as much of that out of the way when the new tank comes so im not rushing and making stupid desicions.


----------



## SBDTHUR

What about a Spotted Mandarin? Live Aquaria says there difficult to take care of though..


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> What about a Spotted Mandarin? Live Aquaria says there difficult to take care of though..


Absolutely Not for beginners or new tanks!!

Dragonettes feed primarily off Copepods. These are microscopic crustaceons that can be found in tiny crevices in very mature Live rock. A Tank with approximately 1 & 1/2 lbs per gallon of Live rock that is Mature (Running at bare minimum 6 months) may support one but may not. Also, A Tank with a Refugium has a better chance of supporting a dragonette than does one without. Must be mature though.

Pods can be purchased to feed these fish if you care to go that route. Plan to spend $30-$40 a week for pods just to feed one tiny dragonette. After 6-9 months the tank should be able to support one without any further purchases.

Tanks I refer to are of course all larger than 55 gallons. Anything smaller would take longer to do the things needed.


----------



## Ice

Some ideas for fish :

Cardinalfish - either Bangaii or Pajama variety
Clown Gobies
Dwarf Angelfish - they are 50-50 with corals


----------



## Guest

Bangaii cardinals tend to be more delicate from what I understand, but IME Pajama cardinals are hardy and interesting fish.

Like Ice said, dwarf angels are a hit or miss when it comes to reef tanks. I had a coral beauty for a while and one day it decided to pick at some polyps of a stony coral I had. It killed it, but didn't tough any other corals in the tank. Dwarf angels can also be aggressive, so if IMO I would say don't try any dwarf angels yet.


----------



## Bear

Where cardinals are concerned, do not touch them unless they are bred. Wild caught cardinals don't stand much of a chance.


----------



## SBDTHUR

New List, and Hopefully the Last: 
2 - Clownfish Black/Orange
1 - Six Line Wrasse
2 - Chalk Bass
1 - Sailfin Blenny
1 - Neon Pseudochromis
2 - Yellowtail Damselfish

Thanks  

Here's what I have in the way of live rock. A little more then1 ppg. 65 pounds of live rock. 
- 35lbs of Fiji live foundation rock
- 45lbs of Fiji Live Rock
Coral:
- Porites Coral, Yellow Med
- Ruffled Ridge Coral Med
- Montipora Coral, Encrusting - Colored or
Montipora Coral, Branched Med
- Acropora - Green Med

From there on ill move onto fragments.
But for now could anybody tell me what this is? 








_Thanks to 'Bear' for the photo_


----------



## MaelStrom

heh Ive always wondered what that is... Looks like either some type of LPS or an anenome....

EDIt: boy was i wrong  osiris said it was a green star polyp


----------



## SBDTHUR

Ahh, I knew it was some sort of Polyp. Just couldn't find it! Thanks

It's cheap too! only 22 bucks for a medium one at pet solutions!


----------



## Reefneck

Scuba Kid said:


> Bangaii cardinals tend to be more delicate from what I understand, but IME Pajama cardinals are hardy and interesting fish.


Now THAT my friend is what I call Excellent advice and 100% Accurate!

Tank Bred cardinals do tend to do much better but are also more costly. Worth it IMO.


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> New List, and Hopefully the Last:
> 2 - Clownfish Black/Orange
> 1 - Six Line Wrasse
> 2 - Chalk Bass
> 1 - Sailfin Blenny
> 1 - Neon Pseudochromis
> 2 - Yellowtail Damselfish


Ok, I guess my advice is falling on deaf ears. I already commented on Damsels! Good Luck with your tank.


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> Coral:
> - Porites Coral, Yellow Med
> - Ruffled Ridge Coral Med
> - Montipora Coral, Encrusting - Colored or
> Montipora Coral, Branched Med
> - Acropora - Green Med


And the first post mentioned "Soft Corals"?? I hope you know the lighting requirements of what you list above. Long way from "Soft" Corals and need VERY intense lighting.

Best wishes.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Lol, totally forgot about the Damselfish. So scratch those. Ill be doing 4/5 WPG. I decided not to go with one of the premade coral setups sites have and to create my own coral setup. Here it is:
1 - Green Stary Polyp
2 - Green Finger Leather Soft Coral
1 - Colored Lobo Brain Coral
1 - Green Bubble
--------------------------
- 80 Pounds of Fiji Live Rock
- 65 Assorted Snails
- 25 Scarlet Hermet Crabs
- 1 Fancy Serpent Star
- 1 Sand Sifting Star
- 1 Sea Cucumber Tiger Tail
--------------------------


Without fish, and the tank, and the equipment. Im looking at 731 dollars. Breakin the bank!


----------



## Reefneck

WPG means nothing! It is the type of lighting and the intensity that matters!

Sounds like you are looking at 260W of Power compact lighting. That is considered low to moderate lighting. Some of the things you had mentioned (Porites, Acropora, etc..) need very Intense lighting from at the bare MINIMUM, VHO's or T5HO's or Metal Halides.

1 - Green Stary Polyp
2 - Green Finger Leather Soft Coral
1 - Colored Lobo Brain Coral
1 - Green Bubble

These all should do fine under the lighting you mention.

Forget the Psuedo....All of them are VERY mean. Get 2-3 Neon Gobys instead. They are cool to watch pick parasites off your other fish.


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> Without fish, and the tank, and the equipment. Im looking at 731 dollars. Breakin the bank!


Hahahahha, How much you have to learn Grasshopper. 

My 120G Reef tank hit the $10,000.00 investment mark just before it turned one year old. Welcome to an expensive (But worth it) Hobby!


----------



## SBDTHUR

Darn, I would have a 500G tank in here if I had 10,000 dollars.  I only have 39 dollars on me right now, Ill have 200 once I get paid. Then once the 135s gone ill hopefully have 500. Then my mom is going to open me a loan, or give me a loan. Im expecting to put 1,500 into this tank. So im hoping to have 900 by the end of August and open a loan for 600. 

Would this be enough lighting?
48" ORBIT EXTREME 2X130W SUNPAQ W/LUNAR & FAN found at PetSolutions


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> Would this be enough lighting?
> 48" ORBIT EXTREME 2X130W SUNPAQ W/LUNAR & FAN found at PetSolutions


That is still Power Compact Lighting and does not penetrate as well as VHO, T5HO or Halides.

Not too far out of that price range is the light I have on one of my 75G reef tanks. It is called the "Outer Orbit" by the same manufactuer.

Look for a 48" Current USA Outer Orbit. Mine has 2 150W HQI Metal Halides Plus 2 X 130W Power Compact Actinics as well as the "Lunar Lights", There is also a 250W model if you have a deeper tank.

a 55G or 75G tank would do great with the 150W but a 90G or 120G would need the 250W version to get the best results.

Have a look at mine that is on one of my 75G tanks. http://store.seacorals.net/cuusa4856ouo.html


----------



## Bear

I would take a look at T5 lighting if I were you 

But, seriously, it sounds like you need to do a lot more research on the subject. A good place to look is the lighting section at reefcentral.com I would go and read through the threads, there are many with tests between different lightings, comparisons, and plenty of arguments. There is much to learn there on the topic of lighting.

From what it seems like you want to keep I would look into investing in higher levels of lighting like MH or T5. You could start with easier corals and move up over time.

Even for softies I would suggest T5s....I've never seen so much growth from zoas or leathers.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Here's a few I looked at..

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquar...usa_nova_extreme_t5_high_output_ho_lunar.html

http://www.petsolutions.com/Outer-Orbit-HQI-Fixture+I42901040+C40001736.aspx

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquar...escent_current-usa_orbit_sunpaq_fixtures.html

Which would be best for the price?


----------



## Bear

I would say that the second one is the best, but I don't really like any of them. I would get a fixture with 2 halides if I were to go with MHs. With the T5s, those are useless b/c they lack individual reflectors, and I just dislike powercompacts 

I really get the feel that you just aren't learning enough....especially when you say something like "I knew it was some sort of polyp"...meaning that there are corals that don't have polyps.......

All corals have polyps 

I honestly do not mean to come across as mean, but Im just worried that you are not spending the proper amount of time learning about the creatures, their requirements, and the equipment and I'm afraid that it will spell disaster for you.

Im not too sure about hijacking this thread so I wont  but if you are interested just PM me, this goes for everyone, and I will more than gladly share every piece of knowledge I have and send you elsewhere so you can learn even more

Oh and for a beginner coral suggestion I would recommend what you have in the picture there....well what I have  
--Green star polyps (GSP) IS very easy to take care of and far from demanding, but does require more than average flow, really just enough to keep it moving. It is an encrusting colony of polyps, like zoas in that sense, but a much thicker and continuous carpet.


----------



## SBDTHUR

I don't know much about skimmers and such, but here's the equipment I plan to get.

*Skimmer*: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/11302/product.web

*Lighting*: http://store.seacorals.net/cuusa4856ouo.html

*Salt Mix*: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=14916&N=2004+113009 (The Reef Mix)

*Heater*: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12060&N=2004+113767

*Powerhead*: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4609&N=2004+113040 (Pair)

*Filter*: Fuval 305, Bio-Wheel 350B.

Along with an Instant Ocean Hydrometer.



All I need is feedback on the equipment above. If you see anything that is not a good idea, please suggest something better so were not going over this alllllll day.  Thanks a bunch for all your help!;-)


----------



## Bear

why in the wold would u get a fluval and bio wheel!?


----------



## SBDTHUR

Because I don't know what to get?  And when it comes to filters I like backups.


----------



## Bear

...this all goes back to doing ur research...

plz, u must have a ton of questions. Ask them!

You really don't need to add filters like that with the skimmer and LR. LR is some of the most porous substance in the world...beats the heck outta and stupid bio filter from a manufacturer.


----------



## Reefneck

Bear said:


> I would say that the second one is the best, but I don't really like any of them.


:chair: :argue: :chair: 

That just so happens to be the fixture (48" Outer Orbit) that I have on my main Display tank!


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> I don't know much about skimmers and such, but here's the equipment I plan to get.
> 
> *Skimmer*: http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/11302/product.web Nice, Entry Level Skimmer.
> 
> *Lighting*: http://store.seacorals.net/cuusa4856ouo.html I Love it, Own one myself!
> 
> *Salt Mix*: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=14916&N=2004+113009 (The Reef Mix) Eww, Should be http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=7373&N=2004+113009
> 
> *Heater*:  http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12060&N=2004+113767 Excellent heater choice!
> 
> *Powerhead*: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=4609&N=2004+113040 (Pair) Should be 2X m820 http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12074&N=2004+113040
> 
> *Filter*: Fuval 305, Bio-Wheel 350B. NO, No, NO!! Should be at the very least http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=13648&N=2004+22778 and at the very best http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=16745&N=2004+113080 a REFUGIUM with light and Macro Algae!! Canisters are NOT for full time SW use!
> 
> Along with an Instant Ocean Hydrometer. EWWWW....INacurrate to say the least! http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9957&N=2004+113761 is the only way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> All I need is feedback on the equipment above. If you see anything that is not a good idea, please suggest something better so were not going over this alllllll day.  Thanks a bunch for all your help!;-)


See all above in red.


----------



## Ice

I would also recommend doing alot of reading and research as well. There are alot of good books to read on saltwater aquaria keeping. The Conscientious Marine Aquarist by Fenner is a good start.


----------



## Bear

Reefneck said:


> :chair: :argue: :chair:
> 
> That just so happens to be the fixture (48" Outer Orbit) that I have on my main Display tank!



haha  no offense was meant, just not one i would chose...but then to tell you the truth I wouldn't honestly chose anything that wasn't T5s


----------



## SBDTHUR

How bout these? These are T5HO's. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=15486&inm=1&N=2004+2032

Although I figured ill be running into the 2k range with that. I guess it all depends  if my mom can get my a loan.  40 bucks a month is lot when your income is seasonal. ;-)


----------



## SBDTHUR

After doin a bunch of math, I finally have my list!  Next step: Read... A lot

2 - OCELLARIS CLOWN TANK RAISED S.
1 - SIX LINE WRASSE
1 - ROYAL GRAMMA S.
1 - BIMACULATUS BLENNY
2 - Chalk Bass
1 - Kole Tang (Unsure about this one, I read it wouldn't eat inverts, and if I feed it nice food's it won't eat my other fish. Total: $108
----------------------------------------
90lbs - Fiji Live Rock
90lbs - ARAGONITE REEF SAND (Don't know much about it though, trying to save a little bit of money): $272
----------------------------------------
Sorry Kinda Changed this a Little
1 - CLOVE POLYP CORAL M.
1 - COLORED LOBO BRAIN STONY CORAL S.
1 - BUBBLE CORAL S.
1 - GREEN FINGER LEATHER CORAL M.
1 - STAR POLYP: GREEN M. Total: $172
----------------------------------------
1 - 75 Gallon Acrylic Aquarium
1 - 75 Gallon Aquarium Stand Total: $340
----------------------------------------
1 - Python
1 - Refractometer (The One Reefneck suggested!) 
2 - SEIO Pump m820
1 - Tropic Marine Sea Salts Pro-Reef 200G
1 - MegaFlow Sump Filter Model 3
1 - Super Skimmer Needle Wheel 65 Gallon Total: $646
-----------------------------------------
1 - Current 48" Outer Orbit MH Strip Light 560w
(Get's it's own catagory cuz it's so expensive) :x Total: $630


Total Cost: $2168 At the end of all of this, im estimating a total of $2300
 Ill start taking donations!  

Thank's for all your help guys.


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> How bout these? These are T5HO's. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=15486&inm=1&N=2004+2032
> 
> Although I figured ill be running into the 2k range with that. I guess it all depends  if my mom can get my a loan.  40 bucks a month is lot when your income is seasonal. ;-)



It seems that one opinion for T5's is overshadowing the fact that Metal Halides are the BEST uption for a Reef. Some Acros, Anemones and many other animals really need the intensity of halides.

I am not dissing T5's! T5's were my idea for Bear's tank. It was what suited HIS situation best. It is not the same for everybody. Don't just jump on one thing and think that is the best option for all applications. Why would I suggest T5's and Use halides?? Because it works better for MY tank.

Nuff said, Do as you wish.

And by the way, That link is still a Metal Halide fixture with T5 Actinics instead of PC actinics. When it comes to the actinics it matters little if T5 or PC.


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> After doin a bunch of math, I finally have my list!  Next step: Read... A lot
> 
> 2 - OCELLARIS CLOWN TANK RAISED S.
> 1 - SIX LINE WRASSE
> 1 - ROYAL GRAMMA S.
> 1 - BIMACULATUS BLENNY
> 2 - Chalk Bass
> 1 - Kole Tang (Unsure about this one, I read it wouldn't eat inverts, and if I feed it nice food's it won't eat my other fish. Total: $108
> 
> 1 - 75 Gallon Acrylic Aquarium
> 1 - 75 Gallon Aquarium Stand Total: $340
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Thank's for all your help guys.


I'm not sure why you are "unsure about a "Kole Tang". Tangs harm nothing on a reef. They are algae eaters. So I am confused.

Why Acrylic? Scratch city and costs more.


----------



## Osiris

I used floating sg readers before and then got my refractometer, i love it! will never go back to any other one. Very easy to use and quick to read.

Mandrin, once ur tank is ready down the road, make sure have LFS feed it before hand, just to see if it already takes prepared foods, will better ur chances for survival.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Reefneck said:


> I'm not sure why you are "unsure about a "Kole Tang". Tangs harm nothing on a reef. They are algae eaters. So I am confused.
> 
> Why Acrylic? Scratch city and costs more.


Well, I knew they don't hurt the reef, but I don't know about there behavior to other fish.


----------



## Reefneck

SBDTHUR said:


> Well, I knew they don't hurt the reef, but I don't know about there behavior to other fish.



Tangs are docile. Read before you make lists if you don't want to take the advice of others.


----------



## Guest

Reading will also prevent us from having to give the same, repetitive advice over and over again.


----------

